# Your Favorite Restaurant...



## The Gabba Goul

There's been alot of talking about restaurants on these boards lately, and the threads on restaurants in Las Vegas and San Fran got me thinking about all the good restaurants all over the world that I've been lucky enough to eat at through the years...One thing I really enjoy is restaurants, from the little hole in the wall places like El Balazo (SF) that serve the best mexican food outside of LA, to the fanciest dining establishments in which one must make reservations months in advance...I love them all...I plan on opening a restaurant some day, and definately have my favorites...

My personal favorite restaurant is Michael Mina, both the Las Vegas and San Francisco locations offer aristry through cuisine, truly chef Mina is just about the most talented chef out there right now...All of his other locations (Nobhill, Seablue [LV], and Arcadia [San Jose]) are equally fantastic, not just the food but the ambiance, and the presentation can not be beat...

I've eaten at Thomas Keller Restaurants (I actually like Bouchon [Napa] better than The French Laundry), and have been equally impressed, but, I just could never understand why he is reguarded as "the man" by so many, as his cuisine is unbelievable, but all of his restaurants seem to lack a bit of ambiance (sorry...the "rustic feel" doesnt do it for me), plus, I dont think his plating can compare with Michael Mina...

Another great dining experiance is Le Cirque in NY and it's sister in LV, but once again while the food is stellar, the presentation is just kind of "off", while it isnt bad, it is deffinately the difference between a great dinner and a magical dinner...

I can't wait to try Del Posto on my next trip to NYC...

iammatt & kidkim2- If you guys read this...You both seem to know your bay area restaurants...Whereabouts is Cyrus in Healdsburg? I've heard of it but never been there...who is the chef? What kind of cuisine is it exactly??? As far as Chez Pannise is concerned, I'll have do disagree with you both, not a fan of the pseudo-sophisticated California taste of Alice Waters, I actually apprenticed for a time under one of her protogees who shall remain nameless...As far as California cuisine is concerned, I think Jardinere is probably just about at the top of the pile, although I've always been a fan of Michael Mina's fusion of California and seafood with all the funky little twists he puts on it which you can deffinately tell that he picked up from Charlie Palmer, honestly he's been my favorite chef sence his Aqua days...How do you all feel about Thomas Keller?

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## Nantucket Red

> quote:and deffinately have my favorites...


The correct spelling is "definitely." Think of "define" and "finite."

Sorry to interrupt your thread. Major pet peeve.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## The Gabba Goul

my apologies ...too much thinking about food...not enough thinking about syntax...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## eromlignod

> quote:_Originally posted by Nantucket Red_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:and deffinately have my favorites...
> 
> 
> 
> The correct spelling is "definitely." Think of "define" and "finite."
> 
> Sorry to interrupt your thread. Major pet peeve.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
> - French proverb
Click to expand...

Also, "a lot" is two words. That's my pet peeve.

Now, having gotten that off my chest, one of my favorite restaurants is Antoine's in New Orleans.

Don
Kansas City


----------



## KenR

My wife tells me my favorite restaurant is One If By Land, Two If By Sea in NYC


----------



## jbmcb

There are so many good restaraunts out there, I can't pick a favorite. It depends on what kind of food and atmosphere I feel like...

La Shish - a metro Detroit chain, serving Lebaneese / Mid-East / Mediterranean cuisine. It has consistantly fantastic food and great service at reasonable prices. It's probably my favorite "everyday" restaraunt.

Charlie's Crab - Part of the Joe Muer's chain of restaraunts, and their new flagship since they closed the downtown location. My favorite seafood restaraunt, and the most beautiful interior I've seen.

Little Tree in Royal Oak - My go-to place for sushi. Nobel Fish in Clawson has better sushi, but it only has two tables  Musashi in Southfield runs a close second.

Antonio's in Grosse Pointe - My favorite authentic Italian restaraunt. Tiny, simple decor, small kitchen, long waits, outstanding food.

Honorable mentions (metro Detroit unless stated)
Priya - Great indian food
Sala Thai - Dingy, hole-in-the wall building, stellar food
Maggiano's - Good Italian food for a chain, nice family style dining
Big Fish, McCormick & Schmick's - More good fish places
Big Buck Brewery - My favorite prime rib, though it can be of uneven quality at times, gaudy restaraunt but good food and beer
Golden Harvest, Great Wall - Simple and great Chineese
Loui's - Best pizza, possibly anywhere; the founder started Buddy's and Shield's, two chains legendary in their own right
Xochimilco's - Greasy, no-nonsense Mexican, in Mexicantown
Prickly Pear in Ann Arbor - Fancy tex-mex in a cozy setting
Four Seasons in Chicago - Marathon Prix Fixe menu, all fantastic
Geja's in Chicago - Smokey, tiny fondue place, great food


Special mention:
Every restaraunt at the Royal Hideaway in Playa del Carmen. My wife and I honeymooned there and never had a meal that was less than oustanding, save for the less than stellar Pad Thai (of which I have unusually high standards 







Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## pleasehelp

1)Peter Luger's 2)Mark Josephs 3)Wolfgang's 4)Bobby Van's


----------



## crazyquik

Wow, with the exception of Maggiano's, I've never heard of any of these resturants. Goes to show I don't get out much [:I]

I really like the club sandwich at McAllister's though [8)]

---------------------

Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## eromlignod

> quote:_Originally posted by crazyquik_
> 
> Wow, with the exception of Maggiano's, I've never heard of any of these resturants. Goes to show I don't get out much [:I]


Or at least you don't get to Detroit much.

Don
Kansas City


----------



## iammatt

My feeling about American restaurant food in general is that there seems to be a misunderstanding about what makes good cuisine. In my view, the most important thing is that the food tastes good. Now this might seem quite simple, but it is too often the case that excellent tasting food is sacrificed to the fusion or daring or hipness. In no way am I saying that chefs should stick to the old, and be overly conservative, but that it is very important to understand that in the end, good taste is much more important than exciting food. There is only one Ferran Adria, while there are many pretenders.

For example, I was recently at the Ritz-Carlton Dining Room in San Francisco. The chef there is Ron Siegel who was formerly at Charles Nob Hill and Masa's. He has a sterling reputation in San Francisco, and is often thought of as the best chef in the city. We ordered his signiture "Salt and Pepper Menu". Frankly, while the concept was interesting, and the presentation impressive, the food simply tasted bad. The combinations did not hit the right notes, certain ingredients were simply overpowering and the entire meal was unsatisfying. In contrast, the previous chef, Sylvain Portay, served the finest cuisine in San Francisco. He had no need to combine huge piles of fresh wasabi into an otherwise delicate dish. He stuck with beautiful flavors and a mixture of noble and simple ingredients. His sweetbreads were magnificent, his roasted veal shank amazing. One would expect this from a man who was the long time sous-chef to Alain Ducasse. It is not too much to as for good tasting food from other top ranked chefs.

In my opinion, food in San Francisco went downhill when Aqua became an _important_ restaurant. It redefined the San Francisco dining scene. All of a sudden it was popular to put large, loud bars in fine dining establishments. This had the effect of taking the emphasis off of the food and dining experience. From there the cuisine was highlighted by _daring_ combinations such as tuna and foie gras. This combination actually worked well enough, but the others were more miss than hit. Next, the palate started to be shocked by overly alcoholic fish courses and various salads served in martini glasses. If you understand that Aqua produced many of the top chefs in San Francisco (Michael Mina and Ron Siegel and more), you soon understand why San Francisco is no longer one of the top food cities in the United States. That being said, I think Aqua is better now as it has a much better chef in Laurent Manrique. He is leaps and bounds better than George Morrone and Michael Mina IMO. THe steakhouse that the Aqua goup opened, C&L, is excellent.

Chez Panisse is not my favorite restaurant in the area. I find it's food to be a bit stuck twenty years ago. However, the ingredients are impeccable and the execution is always top rate. It is an institution, and I would much prefer to dine there than at Aqua. I think it is fair to say that without Alice Waters and Chez Panisse, the entire California food world would be quite different.

My favorite restaurants...

San Francisco-

Masa's (great again after many down years)
Gary Danko (good, no great)
La Folie
La Taqueria (Mexican)
R&G Lounge (Chinese)

US-

Masa New York (best in US for me, as was his previous in LA)
Picasso
Alain Ducasse
Lucques

World-

Taillevent (#1)
Le Cinq
Le Centenaire
Buerehiesel

Best ever for me was Fredy Girardet. Better than Robuchon by about a step and a half.
Those come to mind. I am sure that I am forgetting some favorites.


----------



## LabelKing

I didn't really like Michale Mina. I dined there alone and after a rather heavy bill, I later concluded it wasn't worth it.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## The Gabba Goul

> quote:_Originally posted by iammatt_
> 
> That being said, I think Aqua is better now as it has a much better chef in Laurent Manrique. He is leaps and bounds better than George Morrone and Michael Mina IMO.


Yeah, I like Chef Manrique myself...I still like Chef Mina a bit better...

How do you feel about Jean Jeorges Vongerrichten? I find it funny that alot of chefs kind of resent how he's kind of inventing his own little style of very traditional mixed with very cutting edge (I've heard some chefs who shall remain nameless say that he's "pimping" haute cuisine)...I personally have only eaten at Prime and JoJo...and while neither were earth moving experiances (Like Picasso or Michael Mina), I thought both were quite good...

...I think you and I have very different ideas of what makes the ideal restaurant...but, we both have a common interest...I think it'd be pretty cool to sit down and compare notes on restaurants we've been to...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## RJman

After last night, Laperouse is pretty high on the list...


----------



## RJman

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> I didn't really like Michale Mina. I dined there alone and after a rather heavy bill, I later concluded it wasn't worth it.
> 
> *'Naturally, love is the seventh wave.'*
> *Georges Stingue*


Lucullus dines with Lucullus? Do you often dine alone? I'm just curious.


----------



## manicturncoat

> quote:_Originally posted by The Gabba Goul_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by iammatt_
> 
> That being said, I think Aqua is better now as it has a much better chef in Laurent Manrique. He is leaps and bounds better than George Morrone and Michael Mina IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I like Chef Manrique myself...I still like Chef Mina a bit better...
> 
> How do you feel about Jean Jeorges Vongerrichten? I find it funny that alot of chefs kind of resent how he's kind of inventing his own little style of very traditional mixed with very cutting edge (I've heard some chefs who shall remain nameless say that he's "pimping" haute cuisine)...I personally have only eaten at Prime and JoJo...and while neither were earth moving experiances (Like Picasso or Michael Mina), I thought both were quite good...
> 
> ...I think you and I have very different ideas of what makes the ideal restaurant...but, we both have a common interest...I think it'd be pretty cool to sit down and compare notes on restaurants we've been to...
> 
> *****
> [image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
> A new shirt every day!!!"​
Click to expand...

My experiences with Jean Georges have been very negative(Spice Market and Market in Paris). I don't know if it is proper to judge him as a chef without going to his top restaurants but those that I went to seemed like haute cuisine theme restaurants. Market in Paris was a particularly dismal experience.


----------



## pleasehelp

> quote:_Originally posted by manicturncoat_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by The Gabba Goul_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by iammatt_
> 
> That being said, I think Aqua is better now as it has a much better chef in Laurent Manrique. He is leaps and bounds better than George Morrone and Michael Mina IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I like Chef Manrique myself...I still like Chef Mina a bit better...
> 
> How do you feel about Jean Jeorges Vongerrichten? I find it funny that alot of chefs kind of resent how he's kind of inventing his own little style of very traditional mixed with very cutting edge (I've heard some chefs who shall remain nameless say that he's "pimping" haute cuisine)...I personally have only eaten at Prime and JoJo...and while neither were earth moving experiances (Like Picasso or Michael Mina), I thought both were quite good...
> 
> ...I think you and I have very different ideas of what makes the ideal restaurant...but, we both have a common interest...I think it'd be pretty cool to sit down and compare notes on restaurants we've been to...
> 
> *****
> [image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
> A new shirt every day!!!"​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My experiences with Jean Georges have been very negative(Spice Market and Market in Paris). I don't know if it is proper to judge him as a chef without going to his top restaurants but those that I went to seemed like haute cuisine theme restaurants. Market in Paris was a particularly dismal experience.
Click to expand...

I've been dragged, kicking and screaming, to Spice Market too many times. I agree that it is awful.


----------



## pendennis

Also in the Detroit area:
The Senate Coney Island (Metro area) - For those not familiar, a chili-dog with the fixin's (if you like).

B.D.'s Mongolian Barbecue (Metro area) - Cafeteria selection and stir-fried on the spot on a common grill.

Miller's Bar (Dearborn) - The best cheeseburger around. Works on the honor system. Just tell the bartender what you had. Crowded always.

Moro's Restaurant (Allen Park) - Best veal around - period.

Giovanni's Ristorante (Detroit) - Outstanding Italian food. This was one of Sinatra's hangouts when he visited Detroit. No better pasta dishes anywhere. Veal runs a close second to Moro's.

The Whitney (Detroit) - Dining at it's finest.

Dennis
If you wish to control the future, then create it.
Est unusquisque faber ipsae suae fortunae


----------



## anonterm

Mr. Chow!


----------



## RSS

iammatt said:


> World-
> 
> Taillevent (#1)
> Le Cinq
> Le Centenaire
> Buerehiesel


Iammatt, I was interested to see your #1 choice under "World" ... as it's mine as well. Interestingly, I occasionally volunteer in the kitchen of a food shelter in Berkeley ... but only when a particular chef is working ... a former (now retired) *Taillevent *sous chef who spends half the year hear and half in Paris. It's quite an experience ... especially when French is barked ... 'cause my French is rusty at best.

A week from this Saturday I'll be dining at the *French Laundry*. I do like it ... perhaps not my very favorite ... but certainly in my top few in the Bay Area.

What bothers me, however, is the price (as I don't dine there regularly I can justify it as an exception) ... but I certainly noticed that it has risen another $30 over last year ... it's now $240 (take it or leave it) ... up from $210. On my first visit there -- must have been 2001 -- it was "only" $110. That is quite a price increase. Of course, buy European standards, even the new price could be considered quite reasonable.

While I'm revisiting this thread ... do any of you have thoughts or opinions to share about *Sierra Mar* (below Carmel ... heading toward Big Sur)? I note that the first year it was listed in Zegat it received a 29 under food ... but it's now at 27. To date, the only "in-person" report I have is someone who complained about a dish only to be told, "It takes a sophisticated palate to appreciate it."


----------



## jackmccullough

Hey, some other Michigan guys! What about Lafayette and American Coney Island? I used to go to Xochimilcho and a Mexican restaurant with a corny name out on Grand River--El Nibble Nook. 

Towards our last years there one of our favorites was Pietro's in Grand Rapids--is he still open? 

I've had some of the best restaurant meals I've ever eaten at restaurants here in Vermont: the Ile de France in Stowe and the Common Man in Waitsfield.

Also, if you're ever in Aruba, I recommend a restaurant in Oranjestad called Boonoonoonoos.


----------



## ksinc

My favorite restaurant in town is out of business, but even if a bit 70-ish I think my #2 was this one: 

I find most of the restaurants here a little too touristy for my taste. 

I couldn't possibly name just one restaurant outside of this town as there are far too many I really enjoy.


----------



## Chase Hamilton

I love Mignon, an upscale French bistro just a few blocks away from me in Plano, Texas:

Kind Regards,

Chase

P.S. Regarding spelling issues, check out: https://dictionary.reference.com/

cah


----------



## Danny

La Grand Venise - Paris, France
Peter Luger Steakhouse - Brooklyn, NY
Aquavit - New York, NY
Bon Appetit - Simon's Town, South Africa
Maxim's - Paris, France [maybe the decor adds points here]
Alain Ducasse au Plaza Athénée - Paris, France
Mamoun's Falafel - New York, NY


----------



## pt4u67

KenR said:


> My wife tells me my favorite restaurant is One If By Land, Two If By Sea in NYC


We've been there several times. Can't beat the beef wellington.


----------



## Wayfarer

jbmcb said:


> La Shish - a metro Detroit chain, serving Lebaneese / Mid-East / Mediterranean cuisine. It has consistantly fantastic food and great service at reasonable prices. It's probably my favorite "everyday" restaraunt.


Is La Shish open again!? My biggest disappointment when I went home to visit summer of '05 (outside of EVERY FRIGGIN' highway being closed down in Detroit) was to hear La Shish was closed due to the owner's suspected crimes due to have huge amounts of cash on hand. I am headed back in September and would love to go there. When I left the area they only had the two, the narrow original one on Oakman and the new nice one on Michigan....did they open more?

Is Joe Muir still open? That used to be the place for upscale seafood when I was living there.

Moro's and The Whitney...totally agree.

What is/was the name of that Asian upscale place out Rochester Hills way? That was very good. However, for the best/most authentic Chinese in the Detroit area, you simply have to go to the University area of Windsor.

Tucson:

El Charro -- specialty is carne seca, claims to have invented the chimichanga also. Just get the carne seca plate.

Sullivan's Steakhouse --- a very small chain, but a good one

Bistro Zin --- best foi gras in town

Vivace's --- best Italian in town, one of the few restaurants where it is unlikely some fool will be wearing baggy shorts and flip flops.

Blue Fins --- great upscale seafood, ditto attire

Wild Flowers --- food is good, margatinis are better, view of the Catalinas on the patio is outstanding

Cafe Terra Cotta --- best upscale Spanish inspired food, good patio views

Janos/J-Bar --- interesting and wonderful. Classic French techniques but stresses use of seasonal and indigenous foods. View on patio is spectacular

My favorite of all time: Cottage Place in Flagstaff. Small (converted brownstone), intimate, with sterling service and wonderful food. Wine pairings always noted in Wine Spectator "Best of".


----------



## upr_crust

*For grand restaurant experiences, my favourites are . . .*

. . . in North America - Le Bec Fin in Philadelphia (dined there 10/12/05)

. . . in Paris - Les Ambassedeurs at the Crillon (dined there Dec. 1997)

In terms of food, I am sure that, depending on any changes in chefs, Les Ambassedeurs could be a lesser culinary experience, but the interior of the restaurant alone is worth the experience - a room for which it is impossible to over-dress (note to all of the sartorial junkies in these fora).

Le Bec Fin is the finest French restaurant (in my experience) in North America, of the grand gustatory experience form of dining. (Jean-George in NYC was very fine, the one time which I went there, but not quite up to Le Bec Fin.) Daniel in NYC is very good, but not quite worth the money - Cafe Boulud is a more pleasant experience (the food is excellent, and the bill, though high, is less than Daniel's would be, and the room is very comfortable, if not exactly overwhelmingly pretty).


----------



## Gurdon

I feel somewhat out of my depth, compared with others who have much more knowledge and sophistication than I. But I do enjoy food.

I very much like the food at le Pre Verre, 8 rue Thenard, 75005 Paris. Last spring my wife actually wanted to eat there a second time, which something she does not do, as a matter of principle, when travelling. I remember with painful pleasure a dessert of poached apricot and eggplant ice cream I had there a couple of years ago. 
I also enjoy eating history at Brasserie Lipp, Paris. I cannot judge the food as I always have the sauerkraut with pork things. (Sorry, I do not recall the French word for the dish.)

Brasserie Lipp, Zurich seems to me to be a reliably good place to eat. I also enjoy eating food and history at Cafe Odeon in Zurich. In the fall they have game dishes.

The Mendo Bistro in Fort Bragg, California is reliably good, and I think of it as a restaurant that could do well in San Francisco or LA, or anywhere, for that matter. Also in Fort Bragg, down in Noyo Harbor, Sharon's by the Sea has regular but excellent seafood.

I have eaten at Chez Panisse and enjoyed the food.

Taco Yuca in Hollywood, just off Los Feliz has very good Yucatecan style tacos etc., served out of a small building in a parking lot. It helps if you like onions.

Perhaps there could be an Ask Andy Restaurant Guide, with listings of various categories of eating by city and country. It could take advantage of the sophistication of Gabba Ghoul and others who have posted here with remarkable knowledge, as well as those of us who could share our knowledge of noteworthy neighborhood, regional or ethnic restaurants. There have been threads on pizza places and, I think, cheese-steak places, so perhaps a collation of them all would be worthwhile.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## whomewhat

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
If romance and incredible food is the standard, then the Shadowbrook in Capitola, CA is the place. It is located beside lush Soquel Creek in Capitola-by-the-Sea and is best reached by its own quaint cable car, or a meandering garden path. You park your car, get on the cable car, push a button, and you slowly go down the side of the hill into the restaurant (I have never tried the cobblestone-laden garden path alternative). Once there, the gardens throughout are highlighted by an actual river, or brook, that runs through the restaurant. I have never missed when taking my wife there for special occasions.​
https://www.freeimagehosting.net/ https://www.freeimagehosting.net/ https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/ https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​


----------



## eyedoc2180

I see that it is up to me to carry the Philadelphia banner on this one. It is a tough job, but.............ah, you know the drill. Here goes:

Traditional Italian--Dante and Luigi's in South Philly (no, not Ralph's....don't get me started....) braciole, lasagna, etc. just like your momma tried but couldn't get right.
Ceviche--Pasion or Alma de Cuba, very different but both winners.
French--Deux Cheminee. Best restaurant atmosphere, anywhere. Period.
Chinese/fusion--Suzanna Foo, first to break the $10 barrier for a glass of (whine), but the most imaginative cuisine anywhere.
Cheesteak--drumroll please, Geno's. Speak English, will ya?
Pastry--Termini Brothers. Triple bypass and angioplasty await.

Philadelphia's restaurant revival warms my heart, as an aging Penn ('79) guy. :icon_smile_big: Go Quakes! Bill


----------



## maxnharry

Peter Luger-NYC
Lunch (aka The Lobster Roll)-Amagansett, NY
Todd Jurich's Bistro-Norfolk, VA
John's Pizza-NYC
Brasserie Le Bouchon-Cold Spring NY

Le Zagare, Catania IT
Cafe Europa, Budapest


----------



## Mahler

*More places in Philadelphia*



eyedoc2180 said:


> I see that it is up to me to carry the Philadelphia banner on this one. It is a tough job, but.............ah, you know the drill. Here goes:
> 
> Traditional Italian--Dante and Luigi's in South Philly (no, not Ralph's....don't get me started....) braciole, lasagna, etc. just like your momma tried but couldn't get right.
> Ceviche--Pasion or Alma de Cuba, very different but both winners.
> French--Deux Cheminee. Best restaurant atmosphere, anywhere. Period.
> Chinese/fusion--Suzanna Foo, first to break the $10 barrier for a glass of (whine), but the most imaginative cuisine anywhere.
> Cheesteak--drumroll please, Geno's. Speak English, will ya?
> Pastry--Termini Brothers. Triple bypass and angioplasty await.
> 
> Philadelphia's restaurant revival warms my heart, as an aging Penn ('79) guy. :icon_smile_big: Go Quakes! Bill


This is certainly a reliable list. Here are some more ideas:

rustic Italian - Vetri, Bronzino
unassuming French bistro - Caribou Cafe
really cool French bistro - Pif
best tapas-style - Ansill
Belgian pub fare - Monk's (of course)


----------



## [email protected]

An Vien in Saigon.

Xu here is really good too, although rumor has it they are starting to struggle - ahead of its time for the local market, and there is more of them than there are of us.

Back in Australia, as uncultured as it may sound, my favorite place is Smokehouse Pizza on Toorak Rd in Melbourne. Sensational pizzas and really friendly owners, place just has a wonderful feel to it.


----------



## Michaelsensei

There are so many great restaurants in the world. Surely this conversation could go on for ever. In the past year some good and bad places I've eaten at:

New Rebolza (Sp?) in Oak Park, IL- I was visiting my brother and he took me here. Chestnut Mole enchiladas, tamarind margaritas, jalapeno chocolate ice cream, truly spectacular and under $30 a person including tax and tip!

Nobu- Miami, I've also been to the one in New York, but I'm not a movie star so the service wasn't what it could have been. Japanese-S. American fussion. Interesting, beautiful food, I'm just not a fan of the ambiance Hokosetsu sake is one of my favorites and I believe the Nobu chain now has an exclusive. about $150

Gajoen- Nagoya, Japan a 200 year old restaurant with private rooms, horikotatsu seating (on the floor, Japanese style, but with a well under the table for Western style seating, for comfort) set in an immaculate Japanese garden. The food is nothing short of incredible. It is kaiseki which is art and food using only seasonal ingredients. The portions are small, but I think we had about 12-15 courses. Incredible visual appeal, delicate, delicious, perfect unintrusive service. The only problem is you probably need to speak at least minimal Japanese.

Mikuni- Tokyo, traditional French. Mediocre, boring fare, beautiful city views. At $500 for 2, I would have rather gone to McDonald's (seriously, and I hate fast food)

Le Cinq-Paris, in the George V hotel, I went for lunch, and all I can say is wow...in my all time top 5! I wish I could go on an expense account, I could spend days just on the wine list!! Not to mention the Michelin 3 star (quite deserved) cuisine.

Antinco D'Ollo (Sp??)- Venice, small, unimposing 5 table restaurant. Husband and wife team run it. Incredible restaurant. Very romantic ambiance (it is Venice after all), warm, friendly service, with great, light local food. It was a hotel recommended place and I would never have found it otherwise. I felt quite fortunate that my wife and I did. About 100 Euros for 2.

I apologize for the length of this post. My grandfather is a chef (still a age 86) and I love food of any kind. I tend to get overly excited, please excuse me.


----------



## RSS

Just in from a dinner at the French Laundry. 

On tonight's visit I noticed a sartorial connection which I'd missed on previous visits. The lamp shades on the wall sconces have subtle displays of various international laundering symbols ... those found on the tag containing laundering instructions ... iron ... no bleach (or was it bleach ... oh well ... no matter), etc.


----------



## eyedoc2180

Mahler, thanks for the Philadelphia suggestions. Vetri has been on my list for a while, but I always seem to call too late for a table. I have heard great things about Monk's as well. Too many restaurants, too little time.
Bill


----------



## SilkCity

Rao's-New York
Babbo-New York
Apizz-New York
Alto-New York
The French Laundry-Napa, California
White Stag-Rhinelander, Wisconsin
E&V-Paterson, New Jersey
St. John-London
Rules-London
The Wolseley-London
Boccondivino-Milan
Orso 80-Rome
Ciro-Naples


----------



## The Gabba Goul

eyedoc2180 said:


> I see that it is up to me to carry the Philadelphia banner on this one. It is a tough job, but.............ah, you know the drill. Here goes:
> 
> Traditional Italian--Dante and Luigi's in South Philly (no, not Ralph's....don't get me started....) braciole, lasagna, etc. just like your momma tried but couldn't get right.
> Ceviche--Pasion or Alma de Cuba, very different but both winners.
> French--Deux Cheminee. Best restaurant atmosphere, anywhere. Period.
> Chinese/fusion--Suzanna Foo, first to break the $10 barrier for a glass of (whine), but the most imaginative cuisine anywhere.
> *Cheesteak--drumroll please, Geno's. Speak English, will ya?*
> Pastry--Termini Brothers. Triple bypass and angioplasty await.
> 
> Philadelphia's restaurant revival warms my heart, as an aging Penn ('79) guy. :icon_smile_big: Go Quakes! Bill


Yes...Ginos...the best cheesesteaks ever...I used to like Pats better until they switched to Pepsi (WTF???) truth be told one of my favorite things to eat...anybody who doesnt like cheesesteaks doesnt know good food...


----------



## eyedoc2180

The Pat's vs. Geno's debate has been lively for 30 plus years. Try Tony Luke's as well, though the roast pork Italiano with provolone and spinach is my choice there. Jim's is the favorite of many, as is D'Alessandro's. We'll just have to keep sampling! Bill :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Armchair

In London, Foliage at the Mandarin Oriental in Knightsbridge or Rules in Covent Garden.


----------



## DukeGrad

*EATS!*

Gentlemen

Le Petit Auberge in Maynard , Massachusetts.
Charlie Hot Dogs in Troy NY!
The Sagamore on Lake George
Gideon Putnam in Saratoga, NY
Mirror Lake In on Lake Placid
Bull Durham in the Washington Duke Hotel and Resort

Harris Crab House on the Eastern shore of Mmaryland.
Thousand to speak of, but my favorites.
Nice day my friends


----------



## eyedoc2180

Since Mahler and I covered Philadelphia, now I need some Boston suggestions. First choice would be Italian in the North End, and second choice would be any comments on Blue Ginger. Thanks to all, as I head for the dreaded 39 inch waist. Bill :devil:


----------



## MrRogers

eyedoc2180 said:


> I see that it is up to me to carry the Philadelphia banner on this one. It is a tough job, but.............ah, you know the drill. Here goes:
> 
> Traditional Italian--Dante and Luigi's in South Philly (no, not Ralph's....don't get me started....) braciole, lasagna, etc. just like your momma tried but couldn't get right.
> Ceviche--Pasion or Alma de Cuba, very different but both winners.
> French--Deux Cheminee. Best restaurant atmosphere, anywhere. Period.
> Chinese/fusion--Suzanna Foo, first to break the $10 barrier for a glass of (whine), but the most imaginative cuisine anywhere.
> Cheesteak--drumroll please, Geno's. Speak English, will ya?
> Pastry--Termini Brothers. Triple bypass and angioplasty await.
> 
> Philadelphia's restaurant revival warms my heart, as an aging Penn ('79) guy. :icon_smile_big: Go Quakes! Bill


Agree on most accounts but i'd add Davios in CC to the list as well

MrR


----------



## StevenRocks

Just a few that come to mind. My taste is not sophisticated, but I know what I like:

Burger Joint, Le Parker Meridien Hotel, New York
The Cheesecake Factory
Daily Grill
Village Tavern (mainly in NC)


----------



## agnash

*Partisan, and spoiled*

I have had the opportunity to travel all over the U.S., usually on an expense account. I always look forward to coming home to the food and the sevice in New Orleans. Nothing else compares.


----------



## Graphix

hmmm, interesting DukeGrad, i live in saratoga but ive only been to the gideon for sunday brunch, will have to try it for diner one night. My father owns Siro's on the back side of the track in saratoga which i think can hold its own against the rest of the fine dining in town. I will be sure to check out the hot dog place in troy, im a sucker for cheap hole in the wall restaurants!

I think my favorite restaurant of all time is Le Tub, a burger joint in hallendale, FL. The best burger and fries ive had anywhere, ever.

https://www.criticalmiami.com/2006/07/20/LeTub

It is certainly not for everyone, but if you connect with it it is truly something special. Ive been yelled at by the chef, almost thrown out for only ordering a burger and not a drink at 2am, ive even had my waiter too drunk to figure out the bill. But there is nothing more glorious on this little planet than sitting at the bar gazing out over the intercoastal while sipping the best damn rum runner ive ever had and waiting for the greatest burger and fries ever made. Willie Nelson on the juke box, luxury yachts drifting past. It takes a few trips to realize why its so quirky, why it can take 2 hours for a burger, why they might only serve 2 or 3 items from their otherwise decent size menu on a busy day, why your waitress could be in a foul mood. They have fought tooth and nail not to become a tourist trap after being voted best burger in america by GQ and Oprah, and that is why you with find scathing reviews from tourist on some of the restaurant review sites. If you go, bring cash, dont be picky, dont ask where your food is...just enjoy the beautiful weather and conversation with friends.

I grew up in fine dining so i guess thats why my favorite place would be a burger joint..

peace,
B


----------



## xcubbies

The Gabba Goul said:


> my apologies ...too much thinking about food...not enough thinking about syntax...
> 
> *****
> [image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
> A new shirt every day!!!"​


Hey, GG, it's not syntax, it's grammar.

Oh, and my favorite place to eat is Katz's deli on Houston.


----------



## old_style

Michaelsensei said:


> New Rebolza (Sp?) in Oak Park, IL- I was visiting my brother and he took me here. Chestnut Mole enchiladas, tamarind margaritas, jalapeno chocolate ice cream, truly spectacular and under $30 a person including tax and tip!


My God, someone from Nagoya Japan whose dad is a chef is stating that a restaurant down the street from me is one of the best... I'd have to agree. New Rebozo is the best Mexican I've ever had. Owner/chef Paco really has a passion for what he does.

*Other Chicago Area picks*
Italian: La Piazza
Tapas: Emilio's

*From my St. Louis days*
New American: Sidney Street Cafe
Italian: Giovanni's
Vietnamese: Lemongrass
Pizza: Faraci's


----------



## JRR

https://www.jeffruby.com/


----------



## jackmccullough

Good one, JRR!

Was it your favorite before last week?



"If you killed your spouse
Get out of my house."


----------



## JRR

jackmccullough said:


> Good one, JRR!
> 
> Was it your favorite before last week?
> 
> "If you killed your spouse
> Get out of my house."


Yeah, I live in Cincy. My favorite of the bunch is

The steaks are all the same at each, but the Waterfront has a great raw seafood bar and lobster... This is making me hungry...


----------



## pleasehelp

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> Le Petit Auberge in Maynard , Massachusetts.
> Charlie Hot Dogs in Troy NY!
> The Sagamore on Lake George
> Gideon Putnam in Saratoga, NY
> Mirror Lake In on Lake Placid
> Bull Durham in the Washington Duke Hotel and Resort
> 
> Harris Crab House on the Eastern shore of Mmaryland.
> Thousand to speak of, but my favorites.
> Nice day my friends


I never thought I would see Charlie's on here. I've been there a few times. I generally eat until they have to roll me out.


----------



## Des Esseintes

Favourite - not best I ever dined at, but favourite for a combination of quiality of food friendliness and knowledge of staff, fond memories of many good times there, and location - is clearly The Ledbury in London.

dE


----------



## Country Irish

When I read the question I immediately thought of one that is long gone. Thus I will take a moment to mourn the fact that I have not found another which can replace its memory.
Galliger's in Oakland. A fine brunch and dinner and not a bad choice on the menu. Those of you that can recall if from yesteryear must recall at least the fantastic brunch they had. After 20 years it is still vivid in my mind.


----------



## Mark from Plano

I haven't read this whole thread, but my favorite has to be Craig & Sally's in St. Thomas, USVI. Amazing food, great service. Craig runs the kitchen Sally comes up with the recipe's and runs the front of the house. Nice wine selection. Plus, if the meal sucks, no worries...you're in St. Thomas! :aportnoy:


----------



## RightInDC

*Washington, DC*

For anyone traveling to DC, a handful of my current favorites:

Restaurante Tosca (downtown for upscale Italian)
Pizza Paradiso (West End and Georgetown for thin crust pizza)
Meiwah (West End for great Chinese)
Sushi-Ko (Glover Park)
Five Guys (all over the place for good, cheap greasy burgers and excellent fries)


----------



## XdryMartini

In my hometown if Philadelphia - Old Original Bookbinders.
Close second, Pat's Steaks in South Philly... MMMMMMMM Cheesesteaks!!


----------



## Justin

I like the Llewllyns in St. Louis and Lambert's Cafe in Sikeston, MO. While neither place's food would qualify as exceptional, the both have great atmospheres and are a joy to go to. I'd much rather go to a pub than eat dinner at the Ritz.

So while I've had better food at different places, I'll pick decent food and a great environment over great food and a decent environment.

Justin


----------



## smujd

Others have covered most of my US and international favorites, so I will just add a few in Dallas (in no particular order):

The French Room (best in Dallas, IMO, not to be missed)
III Forks (over the top with the Texas schtick, but excellent steaks and wine list)
Nana Grill
Pastazios (excellent pizza, you can eat in but I always take out)
Abbacus
Mi Piacci
Chips (great hamburger joint)


----------



## Mark from Plano

smujd said:


> Others have covered most of my US and international favorites, so I will just add a few in Dallas (in no particular order):
> 
> The French Room (best in Dallas, IMO, not to be missed) *Good Call*
> III Forks (over the top with the Texas schtick, but excellent steaks and wine list) *I like Bob's better.*
> Nana Grill *Old School. Haven't been there in 20 years, but was very good then.*
> Pastazios (excellent pizza, you can eat in but I always take out) *Not familiar.*
> Abbacus *Perhaps the best in Dallas. Very, very, very good food. Outstanding (but sometimes aloof) service.*
> Mi Piacci *Very sublime. Great atmosphere. Great food. Best Italian in Dallas, absolutely no question.*
> Chips (great hamburger joint) *Good. Not sure it belongs on this list. Balls, Burger House and Who's Who are all in the same league as Chips for burgers, IMO.*


Hello fellow Dallasite. See my comments above. Some of my other favorites are:

*Suze*. Less well known neighborhood place. Very intimate. REALLY outstanding food with a Mediterranean bent. Gilbert and Lisa usually circle through each night to talk with their guests. Lots of regulars who swear by the place.

*Jaspers* (Plano). Owned by Kent Rathbun who also owns Abacus. Best in Plano.

*Bob's Steak & Chophouse*. Dallas institution. Testosterone central. Red meat and lots of it. Dark wood paneling. Great bar. Original location on Inwood is the best, but Plano is growing on me. For a boys night out, no place in Dallas holds a candle to this place.


----------



## The Other Andy

I'll cover the towns that haven't been mentioned, though I'm surprised Daniel or L'Atelier in NYC haven't made the list yet. My new favorite place in NYC is the Momofuku Noodle Bar - decidedly downscale, but I've never had pork steamed buns that were better.

In the Raleigh / Durham / Chapel Hill area there are some absolute gems. Magnolia Grill in Durham, NC is the second best meal I've ever had, after Daniel. Crook's Corner in Chapel Hill is also a great place - right up there with the best restaurants I've ever had the pleasure of visiting (though it isn't a fancy place so don't go there if that's your thing).

Joe's Stone Crab in Miami is as good as advertised, though the wait can be oppressively long. Cafe L'Europe in Palm Beach, FL is also very, very good. If you can get someone to bring you to sunday brunch at Mar a Lago, go immediately. L'Escalier at the Breakers Hotel is also worth the trip, though overly expensive. Finally, if you just want a burger, go to Hamburger Heaven on Palm Beach - great for food and people watching.


----------



## smujd

Mark from Plano said:


> Hello fellow Dallasite. See my comments above. Some of my other favorites are:
> 
> *Suze*. Less well known neighborhood place. Very intimate. REALLY outstanding food with a Mediterranean bent. Gilbert and Lisa usually circle through each night to talk with their guests. Lots of regulars who swear by the place.
> 
> *Jaspers* (Plano). Owned by Kent Rathbun who also owns Abacus. Best in Plano.
> 
> *Bob's Steak & Chophouse*. Dallas institution. Testosterone central. Red meat and lots of it. Dark wood paneling. Great bar. Original location on Inwood is the best, but Plano is growing on me. For a boys night out, no place in Dallas holds a candle to this place.


Balls is great (not in my regular rotation, I'd actually forgotten about it). I've been to Who's Who twice now and been disappointed both times--not bad but not great.

Suze is excellent. Not familiar with Jaspers. Bob's is outstanding but often too loud for me. I think I prefer Al Biernat's.

Should have had Steel on my original list (best sushi in Dallas). Doesn't belong on the list of the best, but Urbano in uptown comes close (love the risotto).


----------



## SuitUP

Here in Providence I haven't found anything yet that I am crazy over but I have found some good restaurants. Partially its that I don't have as much time to try new places as I'd like and part of it is that the people I regularly dine with like the same old places or don't feel like spending more than $15 for a meal.

Kennedy Fried Chicken (Providence) - In my opinion the best fried chicken and cheese steaks in RI. Dingy place but great for lunch or grabbing dinner to go on the way home.

McCormick & Schmick's Seafood (Providence) - Good seafood, but mostly the group likes it because they have a great low priced bar menu before 6:30 and after 10pm. The wings are very good though. Fun place to go with friends for drinks & the bar menu.

Citron (Providence) - One of my favorites downtown. Great atmosphere, enjoyable food and good drinks. My date raved about her scallops for 2 months.

IL Forno (Acton & Fitchburg MA) - Probably my favorite Italian restaurant. The food is just fantastic, the service great although it is somewhat noisy. Its BYOB but just fantastic food.

I probably missed a restaurant or two I like but like I said the groups been going to the same couple of places and the few new places I tried lately weren't that impressive. That's what I get for trying the newest trendiest places in town.


----------



## Damonte

JRR said:


> Yeah, I live in Cincy. My favorite of the bunch is
> 
> The steaks are all the same at each, but the Waterfront has a great raw seafood bar and lobster... This is making me hungry...


Also a Cincinnati resident (And first-time poster to AAAC). My favorite restaurant in the area is The Quarter Bistro which is hidden away in Mariemont. The food varies from traditional to the slightly eclectic and the service has always been top notch.

I was sold the first time I ate there and the soup de jour was a sweet potato with... ground ginger if I recall.


----------



## Cruiser

A cheeseburger at Rotier's Restaurant in Nashville can't be beat. Of course you do have to deal with all those Vandy students there, but it's worth it. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------

